# Red winged blackbirds



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

My husband and I often go to this wildlife sanctuary in Concord, MA (The Great Meadows National Wildlife Preserve) for a nice walk. The last time we were there I took some photos of beautiful red winged blackbirds. I hope you enjoy them. - T.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Hopsii, 

Wow! beautiful, stunning and professional looking photos that you have shared with us!!! Thanks ever so much for taking the time to post them and for being so observant and caring about all birds in our environment


----------

